# Not the first one, or the last one.



## KFrisbie (Apr 11, 2022)

Segmented Hempwood, while it may still have its issues, I think the thinner pieces and more solidness around it helps it out a lot.


----------



## KateHarrow (Apr 11, 2022)

Beautiful work Ken!


----------



## TDahl (Apr 12, 2022)

Very nice.


----------



## Painfullyslow (Apr 12, 2022)

Absolutely beautiful! I am actually loving the look of the hempwood, I just wish it wasn't such a bear to work with.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 12, 2022)

Great work.


----------



## Woodchipper (Apr 12, 2022)

Beautiful. I don't have the patience to do blanks like that, My complements!


----------



## KenB259 (Apr 12, 2022)

Really nice, one of my favorite blanks to make


----------

